# Connecter un Macbook pro à une sony Bravia



## Guims333 (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

avant de me faire taper dessus, je tiens à préciser que j'ai fait des recherches mais sans grand succès... 

Je possède un macbook pro 13" 2ème gamme acheté en 2010 ainsi qu'une sony bravia 40".
j'ai aussi acheté aujourd'hui un mini displayport HDMI afin de raccorder les deux ensemble.

En connectant mon cable Hdmi, l'écran devient bleu quelques secondes pour signifier qu'il a reconnu mon écran. Néanmoins, je n'arrive pas à détecter les moniteurs et après avoir essayé toutes les manips conseillées, rien ne fonctionne. 

J'ai alors essayé avec le tout nouveau macbook pro 13" 1ère gamme (donc sensiblement pareil) qu'un ami a acheté aujourd'hui et comme par enchantement, je peux connecter les deux ensemble. Il n'y a donc pas de réelle problème entre le mac et la sony bravia. 
le problème vient donc de mon ordinateur alors qu'il est sensé y arriver sans soucis...
(peut-être parce que je l'ai acheté il y a plus d'un an)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## adoumm (27 Avril 2011)

Tu as redémarré ? Ça résout parfois bien des problèmes.

Sinon quant tu appuies sur Alt pendant que tu cliques sur l'icône volume de la barre des taches tu devrais voir : Haut-parleurs Internes et un truc qui indique ta télé (Philips FTV chez moi).

J'ai eu la même expérience que toi, mon câble n'a marché qu'une fois et puis plus rien, je l'ai donc ramené (chez Boulanger) ils me l'ont échangé, et depuis, tout roule !


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Arf... Pas sur que ta carte graphique suive...


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Avril 2011)

ton macbook est acheté de 2010 mais quel version ?

je pose cette question par rapport à la remarque du son.
Seul les modèle d'après mai 2010 on la gestion du son sur le mini displayport.
Les modèles précédent ne verront pas au niveau du son autrement que les haut parleur interne.

dans les préférence du moniteur si tu appuie sur détecter les moniteurs rien ne se passe quand tu est sur le bon canal de ton téléviseur?


----------



## Guims333 (10 Mai 2011)

Rebonjour à tous,

je tiens d'abord à m'excuser pour le retard, mais n'ayant plus le câble sous la main, je n'ai pas sû essayer les nouvelles manips 

Alors je l'ai acheté fin février 2010, donc non je n'ai pas de son avec, mais ça ne me pose pas de réelle problème ( j'utiliserais des baffles ou au pire mes hauts parleurs internes). 
Ma carte graphique est sensée suivre vu que j'ai essayé de connecter mon mac à une autre télé et là, Miracle (encore une fois de plus), l'image apparaît.

En résumé : 

- Mon mac ne fonctionne pas sur ma Sony mais celui de mon pote (plus récent) si.
- Mon mac fonctionne sur la télé Phillips de mon pote et le sien aussi. 
- lorsque je clique sur "détecter les moniteurs" ou "rassembler les fenêtres" rien ne se passe.
- dans les réglages de ma sony Bravia, j'ai essayé de détecter les moniteurs cablés HDMI, mais rien n'apparaît non plus. 

Alors là, j'ai beau me creuser, je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème ! 

Selon vous je peux rendre mon mini displayport ou bien il y a encore un espoir ? :sleep:


----------



## bobywankenoby (11 Mai 2011)

Guims333 a dit:


> Rebonjour à tous,
> 
> je tiens d'abord à m'excuser pour le retard, mais n'ayant plus le câble sous la main, je n'ai pas sû essayer les nouvelles manips
> 
> ...


 Bonjour,
J'ai eu un problème similaire sur une télé plasma samsung et un pc connecté en vga...ce n'est pas vraiment pareil mais le principe est peut-être le même?

Il y a un mode de gestion d'énergie sur ma télé: j'ai du faire une manip (indiquée dans la notice) pour que l'image apparaissent...
Peut-être est-ce le cas sur ta télé sony?
A voir dans la doc
slts


----------



## shodloer (24 Mai 2011)

j'ai un MBP 13 d'avril 2010 avec une Sony Bravia KDL 40W4000 et un adaptateur display port hdmi acheté sur Ebay 7 aucun souci de son sur la télé ou d'image , marche impec sans autre manip que le simple raccordement.


----------



## micka64 (10 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Voilà je viens d'acheter cette aprem un adaptateur mini display hdmi et son cordon male/male.
Ma télévision reconnait le cordon mais pb, je n'ai que le fond d'écran qui apparait sur mon téléviseur. Quand je me déplace dans mes fichiers ou que j'essaie dans lancer une vidéo, rien ne se passe sur ma TV, grr

Je possède une télé de 2009 de marque LG avec 3 ports Hdmi (j'ai déjà essayé en changeant de port) et un macbook de septembre 2010.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse


----------

